# Kittens ruined everything



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

So 2/3 weeks ago my partner suprised me with a kitten, we had wanted one before we got Coco when i thought we wouldnt be getting a pup for a while.
But since getting Coco i hadnt mentioned a cat at all, so while it was a nice suprise.....its ruined everything!
All Coco wants to do is play with the kitten, she barely looks at me anymore, as soon as shes out of the crate she runs to the kitten.
Ive not had any of my usual nice time with Coco since getting the kitten she doesnt want to play with me anymore, she doesnt even come to me just follows the kitten everywhere 
Also now ive 2 babies to clean up after, 2 unpotty trained pets, the kitten is SUCH a handful she poos everywhere even though she was meant to be litter trained.
Anyone else have this problem??


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i have a new kitten as well  , i never let any new pets have free access of the house ,i would set some thing up for the kitten in your laundry or bathroom , somwhere easy to clean that will also give you and coco to have time alone .
i have rescued a lot of kittens and have come across some really dirty ones that will poop anywhere , if you dont fix it now it will continue , if you have a extra crate that is just as good as the bathroom or laundry  .
only let the kitten out when you can watch it , another reason could be the litter you are using ,try and find out the type of litter the breeder used  , how old is the kitten ?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh hun you poor thing.. i don't do cats so can't give you any advice but all i can say.. is maybe separate them for a bit so you get to spend time with Coco.. walking her should help your bond a bit more.. keep your chin up chick xxx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

you couls try putting some of the kittens mess in the litter box, if it smells it there it might be more inclined to use the litter. just a suggestion. 

hope everything sorts itself out xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh gosh! I can't relate we dont have cats! Definately try and make an area for the kitten away from Coco and you so you can spend time together and them let them have a little play time every now and then


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> i have a new kitten as well  , i never let any new pets have free access of the house ,i would set some thing up for the kitten in your laundry or bathroom , somwhere easy to clean that will also give you and coco to have time alone .
> i have rescued a lot of kittens and have come across some really dirty ones that will poop anywhere , if you dont fix it now it will continue , if you have a extra crate that is just as good as the bathroom or laundry  .
> only let the kitten out when you can watch it , another reason could be the litter you are using ,try and find out the type of litter the breeder used  , how old is the kitten ?


See i didnt know wat to put her in, she goes mad if i put her in a carrier, bathroom could be a good idea! Ye iv had a couple cats from kittens b4 but they were all really clean kittens, this one stinks! shes disgusting, the room shes in is ruined i cant eat in it anymore, no matter how much we clean up in there the air still smells. 
Shes 11 weeks now.
Thanks




Daisydoo said:


> Oh hun you poor thing.. i don't do cats so can't give you any advice but all i can say.. is maybe separate them for a bit so you get to spend time with Coco.. walking her should help your bond a bit more.. keep your chin up chick xxx


I swear it seems ive had nothing but problems! I dont particulary like the kitten anyway like iv not got attached to her at all, but partner says shes here now so thats it, grrr, i said right well u can clean up after her then!
Yes i will def be bringing her for longer walks and stuff to get some nice time!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

that could be your problem , the kitten being to young when you got her , i find if they stay with mum until at least 10 weeks old they are pretty clean .
if you see her trying to go to the toilet where she shouldn't take her to the litter and scratch her paws in it ,you might have to be patient with her if she gets out put her straight back in until she goes .
the dirtiest kittens i have had would poop in their food bowl and also their bed ,i had them caged and were only out when i could watch them , with doing this these kittens took about 2 weeks before i could trust them out alone but still than there was a litter tray in the same room , they grew up into clean adults  .


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> that could be your problem , the kitten being to young when you got her , i find if they stay with mum until at least 10 weeks old they are pretty clean .
> if you see her trying to go to the toilet where she shouldn't take her to the litter and scratch her paws in it ,you might have to be patient with her if she gets out put her straight back in until she goes .
> the dirtiest kittens i have had would poop in their food bowl and also their bed ,i had them caged and were only out when i could watch them , with doing this these kittens took about 2 weeks before i could trust them out alone but still than there was a litter tray in the same room , they grew up into clean adults  .


See this is the thing, I wish he hadnt got her at all cos i dont want to have to house train another animal when im still doing it with Coco, who is so good in comparison, i didnt want 2 babies at one time!
I dont mind making the effort with my pup but not with the kitten too, I wish i had a small conservatory to put her in, we only have a kitchen come dining room to put her in, its too big she has loadsa room to wreck!
Thanks for ur help tho, i will be passing it on to partner wen he gets home


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

hope all works out for you guys


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

No kitties here...got parrots....they don't mix Unfortunate story though. Sounds like your OH was trying to be sweet but missed the mark. Hope it all turns out ok for you.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been through what you are going through,our cat had IBS from the moment she came home pooing (RUNNY)all over the place,i nearly went mad,and told husband i can't take this anymore .Gradually as she grew and was on meds,she settled down and used her tray,they can do damage ,have you got a scratch post ?cats are usually clean animals,i'm sure it's the litter you are using,it will get better as she grows up.As for them playing all the time,it's probably because the kitten is new and it's all good fun i'm sure that will subside after the novelty wears off,Lily and the cat have their games and are the best of friends and it's so lovely to watch them.Give it time,once the kitten is old enough to go out life will get back to normal.Good luck


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

michele said:


> I have been through what you are going through,our cat had IBS from the moment she came home pooing (RUNNY)all over the place,i nearly went mad,and told husband i can't take this anymore .Gradually as she grew and was on meds,she settled down and used her tray,they can do damage ,have you got a scratch post ?cats are usually clean animals,i'm sure it's the litter you are using,it will get better as she grows up.As for them playing all the time,it's probably because the kitten is new and it's all good fun i'm sure that will subside after the novelty wears off,Lily and the cat have their games and are the best of friends and it's so lovely to watch them.Give it time,once the kitten is old enough to go out life will get back to normal.Good luck


Ye were thinking shes not well cos wat she does is really not healthy looking, and as i said it goes everywhere so we`ll have to bring her to the vet anyway.
Thats wat its like almost every morning i come down theres a new suprise shes walked everywhere for me and i tell him shes got to go!
Ive never had such a dirty cat, we use that Thomas cat litter??
Its hard enough with a pup who really trys u at times without another baby to deal with!
Hopefully your right and Coco will get bored of her eventually!
Did it cost alot to get her meds for that problem??


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Tiptoe said:


> So 2/3 weeks ago my partner suprised me with a kitten, we had wanted one before we got Coco when i thought we wouldnt be getting a pup for a while.
> But since getting Coco i hadnt mentioned a cat at all, so while it was a nice suprise.....its ruined everything!
> All Coco wants to do is play with the kitten, she barely looks at me anymore, as soon as shes out of the crate she runs to the kitten.
> Ive not had any of my usual nice time with Coco since getting the kitten she doesnt want to play with me anymore, she doesnt even come to me just follows the kitten everywhere
> ...


I personally would be thrilled if my dogs and cats got along and played together. I've listened to my cats growl and hiss at the dogs for the past 4 years and it's getting tiresome. In fact, the only dog they tolerate is Coco, and I think that's because she's so much smaller than them. It sounds nice that your pup and kitten are friends and like to play so much.

As far as the kitten pooing everywhere, did your partner get the kitten from a farm home? I once had a kitten that came from a farm home and couldn't get him litter trained for the life of me. Even though he was only 9 weeks old when we got him we couldn't break him of the farm cat mentality. After a year of working with him we finally had to take him to live on a farm. He is doing wonderfully now and, according to the new owners, is an excellent mouser. 

If that's not the case with your kitten I would definitely look at a change in litter or a medical problem.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She's insured so not so bad,must cost about £30 a month and she's on perscription diet from the vets and steroid tabs,this has been for 6 years now,she also had loads of tests.Don't know if this may help you ,but to start the vet put her on coley fish and white rice,before they knew what she had wrong with her.Yours just may have a sensitive stomach and not IBS or IBD(imflammatory bowel disease) worth a try ! Don't give up on her.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

IowasAngel said:


> I personally would be thrilled if my dogs and cats got along and played together. I've listened to my cats growl and hiss at the dogs for the past 4 years and it's getting tiresome. In fact, the only dog they tolerate is Coco, and I think that's because she's so much smaller than them. It sounds nice that your pup and kitten are friends and like to play so much.
> 
> As far as the kitten pooing everywhere, did your partner get the kitten from a farm home? I once had a kitten that came from a farm home and couldn't get him litter trained for the life of me. Even though he was only 9 weeks old when we got him we couldn't break him of the farm cat mentality. After a year of working with him we finally had to take him to live on a farm. He is doing wonderfully now and, according to the new owners, is an excellent mouser.
> 
> If that's not the case with your kitten I would definitely look at a change in litter or a medical problem.


Dont get me wrong obviously its lovely that they are friends and Cocos got a playmate, but they would literally play 24/7 if i let them, they wreck the place running around, they knock things over, have broken a couple things, they get really rowdy, and loud, we cant hear the tv over them in the evening!
Its constant, and as i said Coco doesnt even look at us any more so as far as training her, teaching her any tricks or doing anything at all with her any more, its all just gone out the window.
If the weathers nice enough we let them play in the garden for a while to give us some peace, but i hate having to put Coco out esp, we had such a good relationship once apon a time!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

When I got Oakley, she was kindof aloof. She was definitely bonded to her breeder, Alicia, as she was almost 5 months old. 

With each of my dogs, I have done "companion" training, which entails leashing the dog to me to me. AT ALL TIMES, she goes everywhere you do, for 2-3 hours a day, as much time as you can dedicate to it. You keep a small bag of tasty treats on your hip and you treat her randomly. Cheese cubes, ham cubes (because its stinky ha ha), bits of chicken, peanut butter treats (some you can buy are really stinky too). 

You need to train her to be your companion. For some dogs, its easier for them to bond with an animal, but it doesn't mean that without a little work, you can't train her to be at your side most of the time!


I did this with Oakley, who I got at 5 months. She was very bonded to the breeder I got her from. Now, she follows me EVERYWHERE, and cries when she can't be with me.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> When I got Oakley, she was kindof aloof. She was definitely bonded to her breeder, Alicia, as she was almost 5 months old.
> 
> With each of my dogs, I have done "companion" training, which entails leashing the dog to me to me. AT ALL TIMES, she goes everywhere you do, for 2-3 hours a day, as much time as you can dedicate to it. You keep a small bag of tasty treats on your hip and you treat her randomly. Cheese cubes, ham cubes (because its stinky ha ha), bits of chicken, peanut butter treats (some you can buy are really stinky too).
> 
> ...


This is a GREAT idea!!! You're such a thinker. 
I vote for this idea! Especially since it seems like your boyfriend(i think?) is attached to kitty already, maybe better to just embrace your baby as close to you as you can, and deal with the kitty for now (URGE your boyfriend to take care of kitty while you take care of coco). In general, when kitties become cats, they are SUUUUPER independant anyway, so she won't be as demanding when she gets older. 
I still think separating kitty and puppy for parts of the day is good, too. Let them play sometimes so they are still friendly, but focus on creating that bond with your special pup! 
Good luck to you with this. Boyfriend's heart was in the right place.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> LovesMyPups
> chi lover
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2010
> ...


Love this idea too. I lucked out in that they just always follow me everywhere but if not I'd have used this method with Bailey. For lots of reasons it can be helpful. Esp. housebreaking in the early stages. Luckily for me Bailey was half way there already knowing how to use dog door etc. so just keeping doors in the house shut was enough for her.

Anyway, I'm sorry your having troubles. Maybe the pooping everywhere is sign he's not well. And I'd def. start putting some distance between them off and on through out the day. Maybe put kitty in bathroom when you want quiet time watching tv...then you can have some time with your baby too. Good luck


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

haha I know exactly what you are going through!
we got a kitten last week a little girl we called her jess.
it STINKS!
Its so dirty! I have bathed it everyday cus it wont clean itself and it poos everywhere,I have got through a bottle of dettol! first we kept it in my sons room but the stink was so bad he couldnt put up with it,so now its in the kitchen.
today it pooed on a kitchen chair! its driving me mad,I am not much of a cat person and now I know why!lol


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

princesslisa31 said:


> haha I know exactly what you are going through!
> we got a kitten last week a little girl we called her jess.
> it STINKS!
> Its so dirty! I have bathed it everyday cus it wont clean itself and it poos everywhere,I have got through a bottle of dettol! first we kept it in my sons room but the stink was so bad he couldnt put up with it,so now its in the kitchen.
> today it pooed on a kitchen chair! its driving me mad,I am not much of a cat person and now I know why!lol


Ha brilliant i love knowing im not the only one! i really thought all cats were clean so im shocked at her!
weve gone through so much cleaning stuff too, we have to clean every evening after it, Coco has never made such a mess!
Shes driving me mad too, were really thinking of giving her to someone, we have no peace with her and its so unhygenic having her too to be honest.
Im not really a cat person either so we`ll see!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

yep O would rather have 3 puppies to look after and clean up after than this kitten! you are not alone,I am going through it!
last night it left a "present" outside my bedroom door! gross! kittens /cats are always made out to be so clean and clever by "cat ppl" but really I still cant see the appeal! its cute to loook at but the mewing and pooing is doing my head in! I offered mine to a close friend but she said shes got enough cats now lol I wouldnt give it away to anyone else or cats protection league though so I am going to have to plod along with the thing...and maybe take out shares with dettol and febreeze!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

princesslisa31 said:


> yep O would rather have 3 puppies to look after and clean up after than this kitten! you are not alone,I am going through it!
> last night it left a "present" outside my bedroom door! gross! kittens /cats are always made out to be so clean and clever by "cat ppl" but really I still cant see the appeal! its cute to loook at but the mewing and pooing is doing my head in! I offered mine to a close friend but she said shes got enough cats now lol I wouldnt give it away to anyone else or cats protection league though so I am going to have to plod along with the thing...and maybe take out shares with dettol and febreeze!


im suprised u say that... i thought cats were clean.. i got my cat at 9 weeks and hes used the litter tray from the day we got him ...wherever we move it to he finds it and uses it


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

KITTEN UPDATE!
my kitten is now clean!!!
this weekend she finally worked out that she wouldnt get told off for doing her mess in the litter tray and has had no accidents since,she also seems to smell better now!
the dogs are fine with her and all is happy and content again aaaaah


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

That's great! Yay for clean kitties!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so pleased! I was going slightly mental with all the mess she was making


----------

